# For Sale: Like New Blade CP Electric Heli



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thinking about selling my Blade CP. Dont fly it much anymore and hate seeing it on the mantle not getting used. It probable has 6-8 total flights on it. Comes with 2 batteries and a new set of blades. Excellent condition! $175 plus shipping if not picked up. Will add picks if requested.

Thanks,
Red


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

hey man i am seroiusly interested in your chopper if you still have it can you set up some pics of it


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

JuiceGoose said:


> hey man i am seroiusly interested in your chopper if you still have it can you set up some pics of it


Yeah, I still have it. I'm currently offshore and will get home on the 18th. I can take pics then. It also includes a blade gauge and training gear.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

what was the actual name of it again manufacture and such


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

how long have you had it


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

I have had it since about March, It has less than a hour of fly time. E-Flite. http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdId=EFLH1100


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

ya i looked it up yesterday looks like a good little heli for the house
im still interested when you get back into town


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

I should be back in town around the 18th, i'll let ya know.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

aight talk to ya then


----------



## Redfox217 (Aug 21, 2005)

i'm back in town.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

cool where abouts do you live and maybe we can get together tommorrow

can you have the chopper charged and stuff


----------

